# semi-high bay lites



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

looking for what would work best in a large 3 bay garage turned remodeler- wood working shop. originally had three rows of flourescents at about 16'. currently has 6 mh or mv lights that were very used, theyre about three ft across and going bad. they cant stand the HUM from the ones that still work!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

papaotis said:


> looking for what would work best in a large 3 bay garage turned remodeler- wood working shop. originally had three rows of flourescents at about 16'. currently has 6 mh or mv lights that were very used, theyre about three ft across and going bad. they cant stand the HUM from the ones that still work!


https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1...-QX-baWf8eSxcnacsr8cCsBbdo6ohjqGXcaAuIn8P8HAQ

I have 6 of these in my shop. Extremely bright. The layout actually called for 12!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/153940/LITH-0083.html?utm_source=SmartFeedGoogleBase&utm_medium=Shopping&utm_term=LITH-0083&utm_content=250W+MH+Equal+Linear+LED+High+Bay&utm_campaign=SmartFeedGoogleBaseShopping&gclid=Cj0KEQjw0dy4BRCuuL_e5MeqmNABEiQAq8iNI3h_NJdLh-QX-baWf8eSxcnacsr8cCsBbdo6ohjqGXcaAuIn8P8HAQ
> 
> I have 6 of these in my shop. Extremely bright. The layout actually called for 12!


Btw my building is 50x100 and these light my shop area that is 50x75 with 16'sidewalls


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

got something cheaper? this a low budget -non profit and the building is being considered to be torn down in ? years.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

papaotis said:


> got something cheaper? this a low budget -non profit and the building is being considered to be torn down in ? years.


https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/174079/PQL-55154.html

Installed these before and they are pretty bright. 👍


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/172109/TF-10001.html

You could always do T5 fixtures if they are pinching pennies?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

didnt see it in the specs, will they start cold?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

papaotis said:


> didnt see it in the specs, will they start cold?


Most case yuh...
Check the ballast minuimin starting tempture..

I know most electronic can light up sbout 0°F and up but some can light up at -20°F ...


----------



## DDavidElectric (Dec 14, 2015)

The t5 6 lamp high bays are extremely bright at good price. I just installed a handfull in our facilities shop


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes t5's will start cold


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I recently put 32 T5 HO 6 lamp fixtures in a school gym. 27' off floor & their almost to bright. They sports teams & photographers love them.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

A Rab RB6T8 is a great fixture for low mounting heights like that. $100


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)

6 lamps T8 are also good choice, no need everything goes to LED since you have tight budget, also it saves a lot of energy. If your client insisted LED high bays, You can get a high bay fixture using by-pass T8 led tubes, good price, especially for easy maintenance.

http://www.bulbspro.com/fixtures/high-bay-low-bay.html


----------



## billyhunter (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

T5 HO 6-tuber's are what we're still seeing spec'd anywhere we're not doing LED 2'x4's. Inexpensive and real bright.


----------

